# Could you help with load times



## sean7488 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello! I'm a real estate photographer and I've had my website up for a while. I would love to get some feedback on your guys' load times just to see if I need to resize the pictures or improve my site in any way. Any other critique is welcome as well. Thank you. 

www.sdooleyphotography.com


----------



## Derrel (Jan 24, 2014)

Main page, 5 seconds. First virtual tour load time, 7 seconds.


----------



## Designer (Jan 24, 2014)

Overall, I like it.  I think there should be a bottom margin, perhaps with some "default" text, or something to indicate the bottom of the page.

I don't understand why the images fade when my cursor is on the photo.  Other websites do that, but as I am rather "visual", I sort of point with my cursor, and it is annoying to have the one photo that I am looking at fade.

Also, in the tabs at the top, why not name the gallery "gallery" as opposed to "photography"?


----------



## sean7488 (Jan 24, 2014)

Well I name it photography because I offer different services, so I figured having tabs named what I offer would be a good idea and under each tab is examples of what it is. And I use the fade to show what image you're cursor is on to help people. I guess I can make it less of a fade.


----------



## runnah (Jan 24, 2014)

Pretty fast load to be honest. 

Website speed test

Design could use some work but that is a personal preference.


----------



## Designer (Jan 24, 2014)

sean7488 said:


> Well I name it photography because I offer different services, so I figured having tabs named what I offer would be a good idea and under each tab is examples of what it is. And I use the fade to show what image you're cursor is on to help people. I guess I can make it less of a fade.



Your whole site is "photography".  Change that tab to "gallery".  

Drop the fade function, as it serves no useful purpose and it is irritating.  Or if you can reverse it to make the one we are looking at be the only one that is NOT faded.  The fade is weird and annoying.


----------

